# Petzl Tikka XP 2 Review



## AyeMayanor (Jun 21, 2010)

Petzl Tikka 2 XP Headlamp

While attending FCW-6, I was fortunate to have won this headlamp which was one of many lights provided by numerous sponsors. This one was donated by Petzl. 







I had an opportunity to look over and test the lights prior to the giveaway and this headlamp was high on my list of favorites for many reasons that I will share in this review. 

I must admit, I'm a little behind on what's what in headlamps these days. Until now, I've only had two: A Streamlight Trident and a Zebralight H30-Q5. The Streamlight is bulky, cumbersome, and is the only incandescent light in my collection. The Zebralight is lightweight, tiny and very bright. 

What immediately impressed me about the Tikka was the battery configuration. Like the Streamlight, it operates on 3 AAA batteries, but they are lain side-by-side, flat against the back of the housing, whereas the Streamlight's battery compartment is a tube that only serves to make the unit larger. 






My uses for a headlamp would include walking at night, reading in bed, or doing odd jobs around the house where holding a light in my hand is not an option. For these reasons, I prefer a headlamp to be small and lightweight. That's why I like the Zebralight so much, and though the Tikka is not THAT small, it is very light and comfortable to wear. And the inclusion of a red LED makes the Tikka more versatile. 

Based on form factor alone, the Tikka scores big with me. Now let me tell you what it can do! 

The packaging lists the high mode as 60 lumens with a runtime of 80 hours. The low mode does not have a rating but with it's runtime marked as 160 hours I would assume it is 30 lumens. 

Whether on high or low, this is a bright and very useful light. The beam is nice and tight with good throw (60 meters) and just enough useful sidespill. The integrated diffuser allows you to change to a floody beam, perfect for illuminating a broader area directly in front of you.

Switching modes is very easy. Pressing the button on top of the light will turn it on high, pressing it again within 2 seconds will drop it down to low, and another quick press puts it in flash, or beacon mode. Pressing and holding the switch for 2 seconds will activate the red LED, and another quick press will put that into beacon mode. 

I say beacon because it is a slow flash, nothing like the strobing that is a common feature of other LED flashlights. The practicality of a strobe or beacon mode was brought into question during the trip and I not only embrace it, but can honestly say I use it often. A flashing light will garner attention faster than a steady light, a welcome safety marker when walking at night.

The specifications claim an 80 hour runtime on high but I don't have the means or desire to test that. I've just been using it as I normally would. The night I got it, I went on a short hike for about 30 minutes with on high. Since then I have used it a few minutes here and there, sometimes on high, sometimes on low. 

Speaking of safety, the Tikka has something that I did not notice until a few days had passed: There is a whistle attached to the headband! It's just a little detail but I think it's really cool.

All things considered, the Petzl Tikka XP is a fantastic headlamp and I am very pleased with it's performance and design. 


Specifications:
Battery type: AAA x 3
Modes: 5 (White: High, Low, Beacon. Red: On, Beacon)
High: 60 Lumens
Low: 30 Lumens, estimated

Runtime: 
High: 80 hours
Low: 160 hours
Beacon: 240 hours
Red: 100 hours
Red Beacon: 750 hours

Other features:
Tilting body
Sliding diffuser
Built-in whistle on head strap
Low Battery indicator


Average sale price: $50


----------



## Kid9P (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*

*80* hours @ 60 Lumens using 3 AAA batteries ??

Is it just me or does that sound off :thinking:


----------



## entoptics (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*

Good comments and review. Any idea what the going rate for one is? I'm interested in a higher performance head lamp.



Kid9P said:


> *80* hours @ 60 Lumens using 3 AAA batteries ??
> 
> Is it just me or does that sound off :thinking:



Totally guessing here, but I suspect that's 80 hours if left on in the bright mode. Probably dims exponentially after 2 or 3 hours and runs voltage regulated till the battery dies.

If that number is somehow correct and it runs regulated at 60 lumens for 80 hours (even if it's emitter lumens), then princeton tec could corner the market on LED lighting.


----------



## hopkins (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*

I'll probably buy one after the next LED upgrade. But as is its a nice ultra light weight headlamp.
I'm sure the burn time is calculated out to the when its providing only a moon glow as the batteries reach empty. When our eyes are dark adapted those many hours of weak light are enough to hike a trail slowly or find a water bottle for a drink at 3:00am. 
But if you can afford this lamp you can buy new batteries before its so low.:tinfoil:


----------



## senecaripple (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*

great review! wonder how this compres to the tikka plus 2 and the princeton tec. which heidi won and is still reviewing.


----------



## AyeMayanor (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*

80 hours at 60 lumens is what the papers say. I haven't run it long enough to verify the claim.

The average price is around $50. 

I'll update the review to include these points.


----------



## AyeMayanor (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*



entoptics said:


> Good comments and review. Any idea what the going rate for one is? I'm interested in a higher performance head lamp.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean Petzl could corner the market. 

I had an opportunity to check out some Princeton Tec headlamps as well and preferred the Petzl lights, not only for their features and quality, but also their look. They have a nice shape.


----------



## Sir Linus (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*

Thanks AyeMayanor for review, great write-up!

If anyone is still seriously wondering, I can confirm that the output dims markedly at about 2h of HIGH use (with my NiMH, YMMV) and slowly approaches unusable level after that. I guess it actually dims slowly from the start, but after 2 hours usability starts to suffer IMHO.

As my first proper headlamp, i love this light. The red led is great for reading in the car at night without disturbing the driver etc. The built-in diffuser also rocks! 

As a fun side-notice, has anyone else noticed that the low mode uses pules of maybe 20Hz? Makes for a fun/annoying stroboscopic effect on anything that moves fast enough!


----------



## Szemhazai (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*



senecaripple said:


> great review! wonder how this compres to the tikka plus 2 and the princeton tec. which heidi won and is still reviewing.



Done some time ago... :thinking:
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/240780




hopkins said:


> I'll probably buy one after the next LED upgrade. But as is its a nice ultra light weight headlamp.


Better try to buy old Tikka XP and put there warm/neutral Cree XP-G - it's possible, I've already tried that


----------



## AyeMayanor (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*

Another thing worth mentioning: Petzl offers spare parts, like replacement diffusers, head straps as well as cool accessories, like battery holders and cases.


----------



## carrot (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Petzl Tikka XP Review*

A good review, and I'm surprised I missed it the first time around. I ordered my first Petzl a few days ago so we'll see how I like it. 

I ordered a less expensive model because I wanted the lower output and subsequent longer runtimes... which will make it a great loaner on trips if I don't choose to use it myself! If this first Petzl treats me right I can see myself snagging another one with the new CORE Li-ion battery tech they released recently. Any more impressions about the Petzl now that you've had time to use it?


----------

